# CAR ALMOST STALLS



## s13drift (Sep 22, 2005)

when im driving and then i come to a stop or just put the clutch in my rmp's will drop down to 400-500 and my dash lights will dim down. if i brake really hard then it sometimes stalls. any ideas? one friend says it might be fuel injectors


----------



## wish (Oct 20, 2005)

s13drift said:


> when im driving and then i come to a stop or just put the clutch in my rmp's will drop down to 400-500 and my dash lights will dim down. if i brake really hard then it sometimes stalls. any ideas? one friend says it might be fuel injectors


 my 93 240 se has been doing this off and on for ~2 years now.
lately it just stalls completely when i let off the gas. if yours gets to that point, just engine brake and downshift to second gear and let your rpms down slow. 
i changed my fuel filter the other day and my rpms still drop pretty fast, but it hasn't completely stalled yet. so if you haven't changed yours in a while, it may just be starving for gas. good luck.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

s13drift said:


> when im driving and then i come to a stop or just put the clutch in my rmp's will drop down to 400-500 and my dash lights will dim down. if i brake really hard then it sometimes stalls.


Several things to check:

1 - Check your idle speed; adjust if necessary. If you can't adjust it to spec, then the IAA valve may be dirty; disassemble to clean. 
2 - Fuel injectors may be dirty; run some good injection cleaner through the system like Techron or Redline SL-1.
3 - Spark plugs may be dirty.
4 - Check fuel pressure.
5 - Check the O2 sensor.


----------



## hslabbert (Oct 25, 2005)

*** Lifted from www.240sx.org ***
"The IAA valve assembly is located on the passenger side of the motor down
below and behind the intake manifold. It's about 8" from the firewall. 
According to the Nissan shop manual, to adjust the IAA valve, disconnect
the throttle sensor harness connector with the motor shut off. Now with the
engine idling in neutral, adjust the IAA for an idle speed of 650 RPM. With
the motor shut off, reconnect the harness connector. Now with the motor
idling, you should have an idle speed of 700 RPM. If you can't get the
proper idle speed, the AAC valve may be defective as It's the one that
receives signals from the ECU. The AAC bolts on to the IAA."

Again, not my info and I haven't tried it, but if it's the IAA, this might be useful.


----------



## Immolator (Aug 30, 2005)

*Just needs a tune up*

I had this happen on my car about three time in the last 14 years that I've owned it. (1991 240sx and it still runs strong.) The solution I found was just an ignition tune up. Change the rotor and cap. This is a must. If you haven't done so in the last 25 to 30 thousand miles you'll see what I mean when you do. The rotor is usually burned all the way down. Also change the plugs and wires. This will do the trick. A little hint if you've never changed the plugs. Use a straw to remove and install the plugs down between the cams. Just slide the staw over the top of the plug and thread it in until the staw give from the torque and finish it up with a socket wrench. This also helps to avoid cross threading since you get a better feel of the plug.


----------

